# Amazon announces Sentry mode and Ring app integration



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

Amazon announced three new car related Ring products today, including a new device and API that lets Tesla owners view Sentry Cam footage in the Ring App.

https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/24/r...-one-debuting-first-for-teslas/?tpcc=ECTW2020


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Too bad not for Canada.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

So Amazon ripped off @Jeda Products and Roadie in one swoop, making a Tesla-specific USB hub that records your dashcam. 
I hope Tesla changes things and breaks it as soon as they ship


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Price is rather steep and not to mention ripping off @Jeda Products in the process... Ugh, scummy companies


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder if this means Tesla won’t be offering a remote video viewer capability...?

Sean


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I refuse to buy any Ring products because of all their shady and invasive practices!



JWardell said:


> So Amazon ripped off @Jeda Products and Roadie in one swoop, making a Tesla-specific USB hub that records your dashcam. I hope Tesla changes things and breaks it as soon as they ship


----------

